# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  ღ♥ღ تصميمات عصرية لسيراميك الأرضيات والمطابخ ღ♥ღ

## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

تصميمات عصرية لسيراميك الأرضيات والمطابخ



إليكم هذا التصميم لسيراميك المطبخ .. وقد استعان المصمم باحجام مختلفه ،
من البلاط المعتق والمطفي واستعان بحزام رائع يعطي الشكل الاثري والمعتق




وهنا السيراميك المعتق ويعطي شكل الاحجار القديمه وقـــد يستخدم في جدار المنزل 
من الخارج أو جدران البلكونه وقد استخدم المصمم 3 احجام مختلفه من السيراميك
وكذلك اربع انواع من الاحزمه البوردر وسيراميك الارضيه من الشكل المعتق ايضا






وهنا ايضا استخدم المصمم السيراميك المعتق والمطفي
ولاحظوا تناسق لون البويه المعتقه مع بلاط السيراميك .. 




وإليكم بعض نماذج للسراميك المعتق والمطفي 






وهنا استخدم المصمم اللون الابيض والاسود
واستخدم سجاده من السيراميك وسط الأرضية 




وهنا ادخل عدة الوان بشكل جرىء




وهنا تم الدمج بين اللون البيج المعتق  ..........وبين اللون الرمادي
وتم تغطيه جزء من الحائط بالسيراميك واعطى شكل اكثر اناقه وجمال






وهنا تم الدمج بين اللون البيج المعتق واللون السكري المعتق بالبيج




وهنا ايضا اللون البيج والسكري المعتق






بهذا الصباح .. دمعي يشق جرحي فيوقظ الجــراح
يذكرني كيف عشت حياة خالية من الحب والأفراح
حتى أصبـحت كعـصـفـور صغـير مكـسـور الجـناح
لا مــنــه طـــــار عـالــيـاً .. أو مـــات فـاســتراح

منقول
بتصرف من قلبي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أهلاً و مرحباً بك أيمن في قاعة الديكور 

كل الشكر لك علي التصميمات الجميلة ...

للألوان فن جميل يمكن التناغم فيه علي كل الخطوط

فنفس تلك البلاطات بتشكيل آخر تعطي تأثير آخر و هنا تلعب يد الفنان في تنسيقها

في إنتظارك دوماً بتلك المواضيع الجميلة

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## emerald

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اختيارات جميلة جدا ماشاء الله .. عجبتني المجموعة .^-^
تسلم ايدك يا اخي .. 

بارك الله فيك .

----------


## سوما

أستاذ\ أيمن..
بجد تصميمات جميلة جدااااااا.. يسلم ايد اللى مصهها ونفذها  :f:  .. وتسلم ايدك فى انزالها لينا.... :f: 
وكنت عايزة انقى منهم واحد وأقولك ده اللى عجبنى اوى...ولاقيت ان المجموعة كلها جميلة وعجبانى اوى ....يسلم ذوقك.. :f: 
فى انتظار جديدك دايما...... تقبل مرورى وتحياتى  :f:

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> أهلاً و مرحباً بك أيمن في قاعة الديكور 
> 
> كل الشكر لك علي التصميمات الجميلة ...
> 
> للألوان فن جميل يمكن التناغم فيه علي كل الخطوط
> 
> فنفس تلك البلاطات بتشكيل آخر تعطي تأثير آخر و هنا تلعب يد الفنان في تنسيقها
> ...







الأخت الفاضلة .. بوكي بوكي



إن سحر الديكور ومتعة التزيين الداخلي وفن تنسيق الألوان للسيراميك الخاص بالمنزل العصري مسألة شخصية جداً .. و تخضع في المقام الأول للذوقيات الخاصة لأصحابه المقيمين فيه .. و بالتالي فإن الألوان الداخلية وتناسقها .. هي العنصر الخاص المهم في التصميم الداخلي .. و لاشيء يميز التصميم الداخلي أكثر من استخدام الألوان بدقة  .. 

ومن هنا يجدر بمن أراد أن يضع لمسات الديكور السحرية ..  أن ينسق بين الألوان بطريقة ملائمة لينتج التناغم المطلوب كما ذكرتِ أختي الفاضلة بأن الألوان فن جميل يمكن التناغم فيه علي كل الخطوط .., وأعتقد أنه ليتحقق ذلك .. لابد من دراسة علاقات الألوان و التناغم اللوني و تصانيف الألوان دراسة جيدة .. قبل الاختيار النهائي لألوان الديكورات والسيراميك . 



رغم كل ضربات الزمن المفاجئة التي طعنت ومزقت وهشمت داخلي ...

رغم كل طعنات الظن بالسوء ... ورغم كل التجريح في قلبي البريء ...

هناك وردة الأمل مازالت صامدة وتزدهر يوماً بعد يوم رغم كل شيء ...

م
مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ما شاء الله فيهم حاجات حلوة 

الاسود والابيض شياكة خالص 

تسم ايدك

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> اختيارات جميلة جدا ماشاء الله .. عجبتني المجموعة .^-^
> تسلم ايدك يا اخي .. 
> 
> بارك الله فيك .






الأخت الفاضلة .. emerald




لقد أنرت متصفحي بمرورك العذب الرقيــق الحاني ..
كشلال النور المنسكب على الطـرق المعتمة ..
أسعدني تواجدك وتعليقك على التصاميم ..
أتمنى أن أرى متابعتـــك الدائمة ..
لك مني تحياتي العطرية ..
دمت بكل ود ..





رغم كل ضربات الزمن المفاجئة التي طعنت ومزقت وهشمت داخلي ...

رغم كل طعنات الظن بالسوء ... ورغم كل التجريح في قلبي البريء ...

هناك وردة الأمل مازالت صامدة وتزدهر يوماً بعد يوم رغم كل شيء ...

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## أنفـــــال

سلمت يداك على النقل الطيب .. 
ذوق جميل فعلا .

----------


## Amira

اشكال حلوة فعلا ... دا كيلو باترا مش كدا  ::  




> بهذا الصباح .. دمعي يشق جرحي فيوقظ الجــراح
> يذكرني كيف عشت حياة خالية من الحب والأفراح
> حتى أصبـحت كعـصـفـور صغـير مكـسـور الجـناح
> لا مــنــه طـــــار عـالــيـاً .. أو مـــات فـاســتراح


مجرد استفسار هو ايه علاقة الشعر بالسيراميك  :xmas 22:  

شكرا يا إيمن علي النفل الشيك ده  :: 
 :f:

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> أستاذ\ أيمن..
> بجد تصميمات جميلة جدااااااا.. يسلم ايد اللى مصهها ونفذها  .. وتسلم ايدك فى انزالها لينا....
> وكنت عايزة انقى منهم واحد وأقولك ده اللى عجبنى اوى...ولاقيت ان المجموعة كلها جميلة وعجبانى اوى ....يسلم ذوقك..
> فى انتظار جديدك دايما...... تقبل مرورى وتحياتى





الأخت الفاضلة .. سوما






لقد توارى قلمي خجـلاً أمام جميل حرفك

وبصدق لقد اسعدني ردك وأبهرني بالفعـل

كلماتك غرست بنفسي البهجة و السـرور

وحلقت بي بعيداً في عالم من وهـج ونـور

يشرفني متابعاتك لكتاباتي المتواضعـــــة

وهذه دعوة خجلى من قلمي إلى قلـمــك

فنصـي يتلهف لوجــــود أمثالك بمتصفحي



أطعمت للريـــح أبياتي وزخرفها
إن لم تـكـــن كالـنـــــار قـافـيـتي

آمنت بالـحـــــرف إما ميتاً عدماً
أو ناصـباً لـعــــدوي حبل مشنقةِ

آمنت بالحـــرف نــــــاراً لا يضير
إذ كنت الرماد أنا أو كان طاغيتي

فإن سقطت وكـفــــى رافع علمي
سيكتب الناس فوق قبري لم يمت

وسينسى البشرية الويل والعذاب
لكنهم أبداً لن ينسوا أيمن خطاب

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> ما شاء الله فيهم حاجات حلوة 
> 
> الاسود والابيض شياكة خالص 
> 
> تسم ايدك






الأخت الفاضلة .. د. نسيبة


مـن أين أبــدأ 

وكيـف أبــــدأ ومـــتى أنتهي 

فقد ضعت بين الحروف والكلمـات والأســطر 

ضــعت أبحـــث عن ذاتي .... أبحث عنـــكِ وعن كلماتي 

كيف أصف مداخلتك وهي أجمل من زهور الربيع بعد يأس الشتـاء 

وأجمــل من الأبتسامــــة بـعــد طــول الحزن والبـكـــاء 

وأنقى من قطرات الندى على الوردة الحمـراء 

فيا ملكة حروفي وكلماتي

لك أعذب تحياتي




أنا أعيش الحرمان ، الذي فرضه القـدر علي قلبي 
واهرب من ماضٍ جردني كل عواطفي .... وتركني
ومن طعنات خائنة ومؤامرة صديق وقهر حبيب ..،

هكذا كانت حياتي ..... وقريباً تسمعون خبر وفاتي 
فلا تحزنوا يوماً على مماتي .... فلكل بداية نهاية ..
والحياة رحلة طويلة .... ولكـــــن .. نهايتها الموت

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> سلمت يداك على النقل الطيب .. 
> ذوق جميل فعلا .





الأخت الفاضلة .. أنفال



أيها النبع الأصيل يسعدني ضوعُ عطرك ونور حروفك بين كلماتي 

فلتشعي وهجاً براقاً كلما طاب لك الحضور ..... تحياتي العطرية




هـو الألم ينـزف لـو جَرْحــنا يــوم طـــــــاب
والعـزف من عودىِ كان قلبى يوم ماتصـاب
هـات لى جـرحـك هـنا صاحبــه على جرحى
هادخــل أنــا التـاريــخ من أوســع الابــواب
واكتب نهاية قصة كان اسمها أيمـن خطاب

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ندى الايام

الله ياايمن بجد  مجموعة شيك اوى
استايلات جديدة والوان جميلة
يسلم زوقك  وفى انتظر المزيد

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> اشكال حلوة فعلا ... دا كيلو باترا مش كدا  
> 
> شكرا يا إيمن علي النفل الشيك ده






الأخت الفاضلة .. أميرة


لوجودك لملمة فــــرح .. ومناجــاة لانكسار الروح ومعاهدات صلح

لحرفك ألف ألف معنى .. وبــوح بين السطور ..... لعل القلب يهنئ 

أشكرك على تواجدك ... وتعليقك الرقيق على موضوع السيراميك

هنئياً لمتصفحي وجود أمثالك وبانتظار نزف قلمك من قلبك الطاهر

تقبلي مني فائق التقدير .. ودمتِ بود ، مع خالص تحياتي العطرية





> بهذا الصباح .. دمعي يشق جرحي فيوقظ الجــراح
> يذكرني كيف عشت حياة خالية من الحب والأفراح
> حتى أصبـحت كعـصـفـور صغـير مكـسـور الجـناح
> لا مــنــه طـــــار عـالــيـاً .. أو مـــات فـاســتراح
> 			
> 		
> 
> مجرد استفسار هو ايه علاقة الشعر بالسيراميك




العلاقة واضحة جداً جداً ...... فالشعر هو نفسه السيراميك ،

ولكي أثبت لك ..... تتبعي معي ما سأشرحه لك خطوة بخطوة

كلمة ( سيراميك ) لو شيلنا منها آخر ثلاثة حروف ( ميك )

ستصبح ( سير ) ولو أضفنا عليها في الأول حرف الياء ..،

ستصبح ( يسير ) ويسير باللغة الانجليزية يعني ( ووكينج ) 

ولو حذفنا أول حرفين ستصبح ( كينج ) وكينج بالإنجليزي

تعني ( ملك ) والشلن أو البريزة فيها ( ملك وكتابه ) ..، 

لو لعبنا بيها الرفه .. ممكن تنزل البريزة على صورة الملك 

أو تنزل على وجهه ( الكتابه ) والشعر ما هو إلا ( كتابه )

شوفتي ازاي ان العلاقه واضحة .. شكلك مش بتذاكري كويس






إن أغمضت عيني ولم يتبقى لي من عمري على وجه الأرض الخالية سوى عينيك

فلا يعتبرني أحد فقدت بصري .... ولكني فقد النور الذي أبصر من خلاله للحياة

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> الله ياايمن بجد  مجموعة شيك اوى
> استايلات جديدة والوان جميلة
> يسلم زوقك  وفى انتظر المزيد









الأخت الفاضلة .. دعاء 


 تكفيني حروفك لتزهي من الجمال جمـال 

فتزيد من العشق عشاقاً نســــــاء و رجال

وتضيء كلماتي المتواضعه شعراً وموال

سلمت اناملك لثنائك الذي يهــــز الجبـــال

شاكراً وممتن لك مرورك المليء بالــدلال




إن أغمضت عيني ولم يتبقى لي من عمري على وجه الأرض الخالية سوى عينيك

فلا يعتبرني أحد فقدت بصري ..... ولكني فقد النور الذي أبصر من خلاله للحياة

م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## Amira

> *الأخت الفاضلة .. أميرة*
> 
> 
> *لوجودك لملمة فــــرح .. ومناجــاة لانكسار الروح ومعاهدات صلح*
> 
> *لحرفك ألف ألف معنى .. وبــوح بين السطور ..... لعل القلب يهنئ* 
> 
> *أشكرك على تواجدك ... وتعليقك الرقيق على موضوع السيراميك*
> 
> ...




* لأ دي علاقة مؤثرة فعلا  لدرجة ان عيني كانت هاتدمع من التآثر* 

* المهم أنك مقتنع يعني بالي بتقوله ده  !!!*

*ازاي بدون القاب .. لما أنت سميت نفسك أمير العذاب !!! *

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> * لأ دي علاقة مؤثرة فعلا  لدرجة ان عيني كانت هاتدمع من التآثر* 
> 
> * المهم أنك مقتنع يعني بالي بتقوله ده  !!!*
> 
> *ازاي بدون القاب .. لما أنت سميت نفسك أمير العذاب !!! *








الأخت الفاضلة .. أميرة 





> لأ دي علاقة مؤثرة فعلا  لدرجة ان عيني كانت هاتدمع من التآثر


الحمد لله أنك تأثرت بها لهذه الدرجة .. ولم أكن أتخيل أنها تحمل كل هذا المضمون في العلاقة والمشاعر الجياشه والأحاسيس المؤثرة بهذا الشكل ... هههههههههههههههه .. ولكن على أية حال .. فالعلاقة لازالت في البدايات .. وقريباً سنسمع خير سعيداً بالخطوبة إن شاء الله .. ههههههههههههههههههههه  

 :hey:   :hey:   :hey:  




> المهم أنك مقتنع يعني بالي بتقوله ده


والله في البداية مش كنت مقتنع أوي يعني بالعلاقة ومدى تأثيرها في الآخرين .. ولكن عندما رأيك رد فعلك الرائع هذا .. أقتنعت كثيراً بما أكتبه .. لدرجة أنني فكرت أن أقوم بعمل يوميات لهذه العلاقة .. وربما ستصدر في كتاب قريباً.. ههههههههههههههههههههه  

 :hey:   :hey:   :hey:  




> إزاي بدون القاب .. لما أنت سميت نفسك أمير العذاب


عادي يعني .. شويه بدون ألقاب .. وشويه أمير العذاب  .. هفهمك العلاقة بين التضارب ده ... أنا بس اللي أقول لنفسي أمير العذاب .. إنما للآخرين أنا بدون ألقاب .. علشان مش بحب حد يلقبني بأي لقب .. وساعات بكون أمير الأحباب .. وفي الآخر كده ولا كده .. أنا أيمن خطاب  ::  ..

 :;):   :;):   :;):   :;):   :;): 



كتبت فيكِ شعراً فأبكاني ... فيا ليتني ما عرفتك في زماني

لو علمت أن الحلم يجمعـنا ، لأغمضت طول العمر أجفاني

ولو علمت أن لقياكِ يقتلني ... لحضرت قبل لقيـاك أكفاني

م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## زهره

تحفه اوي 
يسلم زوقك يا استاذ ايمن 
بس انا واله لو بيت كده مش هستعمل المطبخ والا الحمام خالص 
هسيبه ديكور كده وخلاص 
هههههههههه

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> تحفه اوي 
> يسلم زوقك يا استاذ ايمن 
> بس انا واله لو بيت كده مش هستعمل المطبخ والا الحمام خالص 
> هسيبه ديكور كده وخلاص 
> هههههههههه






*الســــــــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـــــــــــاتــــــــه ...



شكراً لك أختي الفاضلة زهره





مع تحيات فريــــق نـيـــــــــو كـلاسـيــــــك




أيمــن خطـــاب
جاسرة مصرية
ســـومـــــــــــا 





مع خالص التمنيات القلبيه بالتوفيق للجميع 

فريق نيو كلاسيك...*

----------


## amira_ra

بجد تسلم ايدك انت اديتنى افكار جميلة قوى لشقتى ان شاء الله هنفذها

----------


## pussycat

كعادتك مبدع دائما

ولكن لى رسالة لك بعيدا عن السيراميك والديكور

بجد قاعة الخواطر مفتقدة أمير العذاب ....... ويمكن من حظى السىء أنى أكون أشتركت بعد ما تنحيت أنت عن الكتابة بها

ولكن أرجو منك أن تتقبل منى بعض الكلمات

مهما كانت الظروف والأسباب فأى جرح عشان يطيب لازم تقهرة

وبجد أنت أحساسك أكثر من رائع سواء حب أو حزن او فرح أوجرح او حتى خيانة

كل اللى قرأتة لك يبرهن بذلك....... فياريت تترك كل شىء وراء ظهرك وتعود للأحساس بالكلمات

التى تفتقدك كثيرا ..... كما أود أيضا أن أسمع رأيك فى كلماتى

وأتمنى أن أراك قريبا جدا فى قاعة الخواطر من خلال كلمات جديدة لأمير العذاب

وتقبل مرورى ودعوتى لك بالعودة

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> بجد تسلم ايدك انت اديتنى افكار جميلة قوى لشقتى ان شاء الله هنفذها






الأخت الفاضلة .. amira_ra




إن شاء الله تكـــــون شقتك الجديدة  مليئة بالحب 

ولتستمتعي بحياتك الزوجية بكل ما فيها من حب

تقبلي تحياتي العطرية




يا صاحبي ده مش زماننا  .. ولا زمن الطيبين
لا المحبة هي المحبة .. ولا الحنين هوالحنين
كل شيء بالدنيا اتغير .. خليك قاسي ولا تلين

م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> كعادتك مبدع دائما
> 
> ولكن لى رسالة لك بعيدا عن السيراميك والديكور
> 
> بجد قاعة الخواطر مفتقدة أمير العذاب ....... ويمكن من حظى السىء أنى أكون أشتركت بعد ما تنحيت أنت عن الكتابة بها
> 
> ولكن أرجو منك أن تتقبل منى بعض الكلمات
> 
> مهما كانت الظروف والأسباب فأى جرح عشان يطيب لازم تقهرة
> ...







الأخت الفاضلة .. بوسي كات 



لأني لا أملك في حياتي سوى أحساس فإني أكتب الآن من فرط الحسرة والألم .. ولازلت أبحث في المجهول عبر الزمان .. عبر الغربة عن ضائع  .. أبحث عن سر ... أبحث عن ذاتي وعن كلماتي .. ولقد جمعتنا بالمنتدى  أقدار وفرقتنا أقدار .. جمعتنا الكلمة الطيبة .. وفرقتنا الظروف القهرية ..  ألا تعلمين بأن لكل بداية نهاية ، ولكل بحر ساحل يتوقف عنده .. ألا تعلمين بأن المطر مهما هطل وسقى ودمر فمصيره العودة إلى السماء ... وهكذا هي الحياة فراق ولقاء ... يجف البحر وتبقى ذكراه .. وحتماً سيكون لي عودة للكتابة من جديد .. فالكتابة في قاعة الخواطر كالعبث دائم والسحر أبدي والجموح الذي لا ينتهي .. فانتظريني واذكريني بالخير .. وإلى أن نلتقي في قاعة الخواطر .. لك مني كل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام ..   



صغــيرٍ يطـلب الكِــبر .. وشـيخُ ودَ لـو صَـغر
وخالٍ يشتهي عــملاً .. و ذو عــملٍ به ضـجر
ورب الــمال في تـعبٍ .. وفي تــعبٍ من افتقر
فهل صاروا مع الأقدار .. أم هم صّيروا القدر

م
 بتصرف من قلبي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------

